# Made in Japan: Die sprechende und fühlende Zahnbürste



## Gamer090 (16. August 2016)

*Made in Japan: Die sprechende und fühlende Zahnbürste*

Hi zusammen

Japan ist sehr einfallsreich wenn es um neue Technologien geht, das Klo mit Musik und Düften gibt es schon lange aber das war noch nicht alles was die Japaner erfunden haben. Wer weiss schon ob er zu fest aufdrückt beim Zähne putzen? Oder vielleicht ist Zähne putzen so langweilig das man es einfach schnell hinter sich bringen will, jetzt gibt es etwas neues.

Die Zahnbürste die mit LEDs und Ansagen dem Benutzer mitteilt ob er zu fest aufdrückt, so wirde Zähne putzen etwas Zahnfreundlicher und dem Benutzer wird so schnell nicht langweilig. 
Das Video gibt es hier und Englische Untertitel werden von der Dame im Video eingeblendet.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Juen1iIJQTE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-----------

Wie findet ihr diese Zahnbürste? Würdet ihr sie kaufen?

Ich würde sie sicher mal testen aber ob ich sie dann behalte ist was anderes


----------



## Gamer090 (19. August 2016)

*AW: Made in Japan: Die sprechende und fühlende Zahnbürste*

Keinen interessiert es? Schade


----------

